# Machine shop tooling and figure help!



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Im looking into building a engine house with a machine shop for my Accucraft mogul. I was wondering does anyone sell 1:20 milling machines, laths, drill presses ect.? Also I am looking for passngers and for conductor and brakeman figues. Can anyone point me in a good direction.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,
Check here for tools.
http://www.westernscalemodels.com/
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was looking for! How about some good figures?


----------

